
‘None of this happened the way you think it did’ - axiomdata316
https://www.hcn.org/issues/51.10/communities-none-of-this-happened-the-way-you-think-it-did-cremated-remains
======
p1mrx
Summary: People bring bodies to a scammer's funeral home, and are offered free
cremation (a $1000 value!) by donating some organs to a good cause. The family
receives burnt-garbage ash, while the scammer secretly sells the entire body
to the highest bidder.

And she would've gotten away with it, too, if it weren't for those meddling
FBI agents.

~~~
DoofusOfDeath
Thanks for the summary. I appreciate the craft of this sort of long-form
writing, but I also want a _quick_ summary to know if it's worth investing the
time to read.

~~~
magic_beans
Agreed. The article takes way too long to get to the point. A blurb at the top
would have been helpful.

------
bdavis__
High Country News. I used to be a subscriber. Weird mix of mountain hippie
viewpoints. With some ranchers mixed in.

------
vinceguidry
That moment when you realize the game Graveyard Keeper is based on real life.

------
daodedickinson
A lot of the Body Worlds ripoff versions take "bodies of people who could not
be identified" from China... the plastination process must begin within 24
hours of death... you can reason out the rest of the horror. It's just another
holocaust you can see in real time but do little about as an individual. These
tour the United States. I tried to protest one and could find no one else who
cared. There's a persistent myth that there is some sort of "scientific" or
"educational" value in seeing sleazy American business people and CCP police
profit off of the cadavers of people who had illegal religions. Seems this
article reveals they were only pretending to steal the bodies from China and
they were stealing them from the U.S. instead. Still, not enough people care.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> Still, not enough people care.

There's that saying that reality is what, when you stop believing in it,
doesn't go away.

I don't think the harm of grave robbing is real in this sense. It distresses
people to know about the grave robbing. If they don't know about it, what
damage does it actually do?

And if people are taking care that victims remain ignorant, such that no harm
occurs, what is the appropriate amount to care?

~~~
badpun
Let's say someone spits (or worse) into your soup at a kitchen restaurant. You
have no way of knowing if they did. There is no real damage done if they did
(the soup is boiling in the pot, so there's no risk of transmitting a
disease). By your logic, you're ok with it?

~~~
taejo
If you stop believing in the disease, it doesn't go away, so no.

